# endoscopic closure of gastrocutaneous fistula



## carebaugh (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking for the appropiate code for an endoscopic closure of gastrocutaneous fistula performed with resolution clip of fibrin glue. I'm thinking 43999 as there is no specific code for this? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------

